# Canon executive talks a bit about the future



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2021)

> DPReview has published an interview with Go Tukura, the Chief Executive of Image Communication Business Operations. Mr Tokura touches on a few things relevant to the EOS R, EOS M and other bits of information.
> Highlights from the interview
> 
> Canon’s new BSI sensors will improve video quality, high ISO shooting and faster continuous shooting.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## reisi007 (Jun 28, 2021)

I want a M5 mark 2 with a flip screen so badly :/


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 28, 2021)

This is a very interesting comment: "We will continue to provide a wide range of products to meet the diverse needs of markets in different countries and regions."
It says nothing about what the underlying platforms will be but it at least seems an acknowledgment that one size will not fit all.


----------



## HMC11 (Jun 28, 2021)

reisi007 said:


> I want a M5 mark 2 with a flip screen so badly :/


Absolutely for me too! However, there will need to be new EF-M lenses to take advantage of the 32MP sensor, assuming it would at least match the M6 Mark II.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 28, 2021)

HMC11 said:


> Absolutely for me too! However, there will need to be new EF-M lenses to take advantage of the 32MP sensor, assuming it would at least match the M6 Mark II.


If you mean to get the most out of it then yes that is true.
If you mean for it to sell then as long as it is priced right it will sell.
Serious photographers can adapt EF lenses.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2021)

reisi007 said:


> I want a M5 mark 2 with a flip screen so badly :/


The R5 is a superb FF ML


----------



## reisi007 (Jun 28, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> The R5 is a superb FF ML


Yes it is. But including lenses not really. Love my M50 with the Sigma 105 Macro to hunt for insects. Flight distance and lens weight is important for me as well.

E.g. R5/6 and 85mm f2 vs M50/etc and Sigma 56 f1.4 gets me similar pictures in case of portraits. One is cheap and small with silent focus, the other is bulky with slowish AF.... I do not understand why I should get into RF at this point in time.... Unless my proposed M5 Mark2 has an RF mount....


----------



## Franklyok (Jun 28, 2021)

What powershot cameras? I thought these were earten by mobile phones.

#propaganda style speaches. I get they hire north korean copy writers


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> The R5 is a superb FF ML


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 28, 2021)

Happy to read this:


> For the time being, we want to concentrate on expanding the system’s product lineup. Especially for lenses, in which we’ve assembled a lineup of high-end models, *we want to gradually provide models at more affordable price points*. We’re also working to design completely new and exciting models like the RF 600mm F11 IS STM and RF 800mm F11 IS STM.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2021)

reisi007 said:


> Yes it is. But including lenses not really. Love my M50 with the Sigma 105 Macro to hunt for insects. Flight distance and lens weight is important for me as well.
> 
> E.g. R5/6 and 85mm f2 vs M50/etc and Sigma 56 f1.4 gets me similar pictures in case of portraits. One is cheap and small with silent focus, the other is bulky with slowish AF.... I do not understand why I should get into RF at this point in time.... Unless my proposed M5 Mark2 has an RF mount....


Can you catch a dragonfly in flight with your M50?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2021)

He said: "Compared to CMOS sensors of previous generations, stacked CMOS sensors feature separate layers on the substrate: a pixel layer that enables higher image quality and a circuitry layer that provides increased performance. This construction makes possible higher-quality video capture, high-sensitivity still image and video capture and enables faster readout for higher-speed continuous shooting that will give very low rolling shutter distortion.". In that case why has Canon left it so long to use stacked sensors?


----------



## slclick (Jun 28, 2021)

Franklyok said:


> What powershot cameras? I thought these were earten by mobile phones.
> 
> #propaganda style speaches. I get they hire north korean copy writers


Not sure what kind of writer you hired


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 28, 2021)

Franklyok said:


> What powershot cameras? I thought these were earten by mobile phones.
> 
> #propaganda style speaches. I get they hire north korean copy writers


He was not lying.
People bought the G7x to work from home during the pandemic.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 28, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> View attachment 198672


This picture also represents the price difference.


----------



## AEWest (Jun 28, 2021)

Can anyone make out what the his answer is when asked if the 1Dx3 is the professional flagship camera?

After re-reading it a few times, the answer seems to be yes and no! He would make any politician proud with that response.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 28, 2021)

AlanF said:


> He said: "Compared to CMOS sensors of previous generations, stacked CMOS sensors feature separate layers on the substrate: a pixel layer that enables higher image quality and a circuitry layer that provides increased performance. This construction makes possible higher-quality video capture, high-sensitivity still image and video capture and enables faster readout for higher-speed continuous shooting that will give very low rolling shutter distortion.". In that case why has Canon left it so long to use stacked sensors?


The readouts for the R5 and 1DX Mark III are pretty quick.
My guess is the 20 FPS was the limit even though both of those cameras do shoot 30 FPS RAW video.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 28, 2021)

AEWest said:


> Can anyone make out what the his answer is when asked if the 1Dx3 is the professional flagship camera?
> 
> After re-reading it a few times, the answer seems to be yes and no! He would make any politician proud with that response.


I am paraphrasing but his answer was: Yes, but not in everything.


----------



## Jethro (Jun 29, 2021)

So there will be an R1, and one of it's points of difference (from the EOS 1DX iii and the R3) will likely be quad-pixel AF.


----------



## slclick (Jun 29, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I am paraphrasing but his answer was: Yes, but not in everything.


Nothing new here, there is no 'one ring to rule them all' camera body from any Mfg. It's up to you to chose if they work for your needs.


----------



## HMC11 (Jun 29, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> If you mean to get the most out of it then yes that is true.
> If you mean for it to sell then as long as it is priced right it will sell.
> Serious photographers can adapt EF lenses.


I was thinking about the main attraction of the M system for me, which is the compact size/weight it offers, so that it can be used as a very light setup on its own and/or as a second body for the EF system to take on an adapted EF telephoto lens for wildlife; or simply as a backup camera/lens to an RF system. In these scenarios, the light weight & small size make carrying the M system around much more attractive. And with a 32MP M5 Mark II, the IQ would at least be very good if the M lenses can match up.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jun 29, 2021)

For the users of big white lenses out there... 

Where on the body would you add a control ring? 
The control ring works well on smaller lens bodies where you can adjust it with one hand whilst still handholding at the same time. If the big white is on a tripod/monopod/gimbal then having it close to the camera body sounds reasonable but handholding the lens would place your hand much further along the lens body for balance


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 29, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> For the users of big white lenses out there...
> 
> Where on the body would you add a control ring?
> The control ring works well on smaller lens bodies where you can adjust it with one hand whilst still handholding at the same time. If the big white is on a tripod/monopod/gimbal then having it close to the camera body sounds reasonable but handholding the lens would place your hand much further along the lens body for balance


I agree with what you bring up but it is not what he said in the interview.
The additional weight excuse was not very convincing.


----------



## PerKr (Jun 29, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> The R5 is a superb FF ML



And obviously not relevant to the user whose post was quoted. On a similar note, the 296 GTB is a superb midengined sportscar.


----------



## Franklyok (Jun 29, 2021)

slclick said:


> Not sure what kind of writer you hired


I really use my belly intuition 

May be the "gimbaled tabletop powershots" did well, who knows. Its all relative. I can't even find it in the net ...

How ever now that there are mobile phones with 1" sensor out ... I feel the competition is hi ...


----------



## fox40phil (Jun 29, 2021)

Nothing to the R3 release?
For me it sounds not that good what you have summed here :/.

More ugly and slow Tele lenses?!

We want 4.0/5.6f small prime lenses als wideangle and tele!


----------



## john1970 (Jun 29, 2021)

I thought the interview was quite interesting and provided a high level summary of where they are going. As expected the interview did not answer if the R3 can provide high res (e.g 8K) video. 

Most interesting to me were the following points:

In order to have a camera called the R1, Canon is pushing the technology for an even greater level of performance.
For AF improvements they are focusing on three areas: AF sensitivity, ultra-high speed, and AI-powered tracking. 
They are considering cross-type AF / quad-pixel.
In terms of still photography they are focusing on three areas: resolution, high sensitivity, and dynamic range.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 29, 2021)

slclick said:


> Nothing new here, there is no 'one ring to rule them all' camera body from any Mfg. It's up to you to chose if they work for your needs.


I think the point is, nowadays where the 'sensor is the film' there can't possibly ever be one camera optimized for all users. 

I was a little jealous of Nikon shooters and the D850 option, to me it gave high mp, high fps (at crazy additional costs) the best at the time AF etc etc, it seemed like everything for everyone. But I now realize I simply do not need or want that kind of mp for every shot, birders want high pixel density but on smaller sensors, sometimes we want something smaller and lighter, sometimes we want something heavier to better balance a big heavy lens. No one body can fulfill the priorities of all users if for no other reason than cost!


----------



## InchMetric (Jun 30, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> For the users of big white lenses out there...
> 
> Where on the body would you add a control ring?
> The control ring works well on smaller lens bodies where you can adjust it with one hand whilst still handholding at the same time. If the big white is on a tripod/monopod/gimbal then having it close to the camera body sounds reasonable but handholding the lens would place your hand much further along the lens body for balance


If you’re handholding you might not want the weight of the control ring anywhere. Which appears to be their design choice.


----------



## Fischer (Jun 30, 2021)

Most reassuring quote on a high MPIX R camera for a while from a Canon official. Would love to have some kind of firm "around quarter..." announcement on the timing. If BSI will make it fast too - all the better!

"Canon is focused on *high-resolution, *high-sensitivity, and dynamic range in future image sensors."


----------



## Fischer (Jun 30, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> If you’re handholding you might not want the weight of the control ring anywhere. Which appears to be their design choice.


When I read Canon's comment what I pick up is "we rushed these out to satisfy a few discerning users - but we will not repeat with future lenses and one day we will redo these two as well".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> If you’re handholding you might not want the weight of the control ring anywhere. Which appears to be their design choice.


Two points – just distal to the focus ring is the focus preset ring (also does power focus), and just distal to that is the rubber ring with the AF-stop buttons. So, there are plenty of controls out on that part of the lens already. Also, the manual focus ring can be set to function as a control ring.

I think Canon just rushed the EF versions into an RF mount.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 30, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> If you’re handholding you might not want the weight of the control ring anywhere. Which appears to be their design choice.


It is so hard to imagine the weight of the control ring being an issue in the context of the weight of these lenses. I think it's more realistic that they didn't want to go through the effort of putting it in, and used weight as an excuse.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jul 1, 2021)

"Canon still sees a demand for Rebel series cameras."

Yes, yes! We still need cheap entry level cameras with cheap lenses but a bit better technology. A Rebel series camera with a dozen of all cross-type f/5.6 sensitive AF points (and the look of the 1200D) and an EF(-S) 300 mm f/2.8 IS USM Macro lens with at least 0.75 meters minimum focusing distance would be welcomed.


----------



## gmrza (Jul 3, 2021)

I almost have to laugh at the comment that 'Canon will continue to “promote” the EOS M lineup.'

I held out for a long time hoping that Canon would turn the EOS M lineup into something useful, but eventually gave up and went for a Fuji X-S10 as a travel camera. The biggest shortcoming of the EOS M lineup is the lack of decent EF-M lenses - quite simply nowhere compared to what Fuji's X mount system has available. A good example is the Fuji 18-55mm f/2.8-f/4 "kit" lens - which is a great compromise for travel. Canon has nothing like it.
The EF-M lens lineup seems to be targeted more at lower-spec use cases, which is quite unfortunate. I decided I would just have to put up with Fuji's absolutely abysmal menu system...


----------

